# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Kujt "Shkolle" i përkisni?

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Tre jane "shkollat" (paradigm) kryesore te cilat meren me zgjidhjen e problemeve nderkombetare si psh. lufta-paqja, ekonomia-varferia, stabiliteti, "demokracia" etj.
Keto shkolla jane "Realismi", "Pluralismi" dhe "Strukturalismi" (ose Marksizem).
#Realismi, pak a shume thote:
Fenomenet nderkombetare varen vetem nga politika e shteteve, vetem shtetet kane mundesine t'i zgji'dhin ato. Lidhjet midis shteteve jane gjithmone konkurente, gjithmone shtetet e medha mundohen te mbikqyrin shtetet e vogela. Shtetet e vogela per t'i shpetuar "skllaverise" duhet te bejne aleance me shtete te tjera. Shtetet per te realizuar qellimet e tyre duhet te armatosen dhe nuk duhet te pranojne kercenimet e shteteteve te tjera. Drejtesia nderkombetare nuk e ekziston , ajo qe ekziston eshte "drejtesi e me te fortit".
#Pluralismi:
Te problemet nderkombetare rolin kryesor nuk e luan vetem shteti por edhe firmat (nderkombetare). Ekonomia eshte ajo qe mund te ndryshoje rjedhjen e ngjarjeve. Lidhjet midis shteteve nuk jane gjithmon konkurente. Shtetet kane mangesira ne prodhim prandaj duhet te bashkpunojne, ne qoftese ka lidhje ekonomike midis shteteve lufta mund te shmanget sepse shkakton renjen e ekonomive te tyre. Shteti duhet te leje te lire biznesmenin i cili duhet te veproje lirisht, konkurenca midis firmave do sjell prodhim me te mire. 
#Strukturalismi:
Gjendja nderkombetare ka nje strukture te caktuar, sistemi qender-periferi. Gjithmone "periferija" varet nga "qendra". Shtetet nuk perfaqesojne popujt por grupet e fuqishme (pasaniket). Popujt nuk kane pse te luftojne, luftrat behen nga Kapitalistat per ndarjen e pasurive. Punetoret e gjithe botes duhet te bejne revolucion, duhet te ngrihen kundra atyre qe "rregullojne fatet e botes", duhet te ndertojne nje shoqeri nderkombetare ku klasa puntore do jet ne fuqi, duhet te ndertojne "shtetin e proletarve". Lufta e klasave vashdon.

Kete teme e hapa me qellim qe te shohim me mire se me ke ideologji perputhemi dhe pastaj te bejme kritike te partite e ndryshme. Se kam vene re qe shume njerez flasin me perbuzje per komunistat, ose kapitalistat etj. pa ditur se c'far perkarhin ata.

Shkolla ku perkas...
Une perputhem me shume me Strukturalismin. Sipas mendimit tim dy shkollat e tjera (Realizm-Pluralizm) nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse te forcojne rolin e te "fortit" e "pasanikve" psh. realizmi thot "i forti ka gjithmine te drejt" eshte e vertet qe sot keshtu ndodh por duhet te dime qe ai i "forti" (kushdo qofte) eshte pakice perball popujve (qe perbehen me shume nga punetoret e te varferit)githashtu nuk bie ndakort me politiken e armatimit (qe perkrah Realizmi). Kurse Pluralismi thote qe "shteti nuk duhet te nderhyje te veprimtarija e biznsmenve" . C'far ndodh pastaj? Kemi shembullin e Frances qe mbas "revolucionit francez" (shek.18) ishte shteti me pluralist ne bote, por brenda pak vitesh shteti ra sepse pasaniket c'frytezonin punetoret jasht mase dhe asnjeri nuk i thoshte gje. Gjithashtu pluaralizmi nuk na sjell propozime konkrete per zgjidhjen e problemeve kryesore te botes.
Kurse Strukturalizmi, sipas mendimit tim, eshte shkolla me e mire per shkakun : mendon per popujt me shume, mendon per shumicen (qe jane puntoret). Strukturalizmi ka propozime te qarta dhe ka kuptuar me mire se c'ndodh me boten. Sistemi "qender-periferi" eshte i drejte, Europa dhe Amerika (qendra) rojne mire ne kuriz te vendeve te Botes se Trete (afrike Azi etj.) Edhe luftrat prandaj behen qe "qendra" te mari pasurite e "periferise" (psh. naften). Eshte fakt qe 'Bota e Trete" ka me shume pasuri nentokesore (nafte, metale, flori, gaz natyror etj.) se Perendimi por me gjithate eshte shume me e varfer . Pse pra te ndodh kjo??

Pres pergjigjet tuaja!
Ju lutem tema eshte serioze, prandaj te shmangim ofendimet dhe daljet nga tema, secili mund te shprei mendimin e vet dhe te bie ne kundershtim me mendimin e tjetrit vetem me argumente.falemiNDERit

----------


## INDRITI

Une i pekas shkolles islme.
ju pershendes.

----------


## LePuLuShe

Une pershendes shkolles qe ka si qellim ZHVILLIMIN  !
pershendetje

----------


## drini_në_TR

ka më shumë rëndësi që në çfarë do lloj sistemi të ishte "DREJTËSIA" si themel i saj. Nënkuptohet që flas për Drejtësinë e vërtetë, pra që hajduti, shpifësi, dhe i korruptuari të futet në burg. Më pas duke patur drejtësi kushtet janë të barabarta për çdokë që të eci në jetë, dhe që të shkoj përpara me aftësistë e veta. Mendoj se s'ka rëndësi se në çfarë sistemi është, dmth çfarë emri ka sistemi, për mendimin tim është e rëndësishme që në një shtet këto liri të jenë të barabarta:

-liria e pronës
-liria e arsimit
-liria e kostumeve ose gjuhës, kombësisë që zgjedh
-liria për të lëvizur
-liria për të votuar
-liria për të ndjekur/hapur një çështje gjyqsore

...dmth pakashumë këto. Siç e thashë, "DREJTËSIA", duhet të jetë themeli i këtyre lirive, pra psh Prokuroria e Përgjithshme në RSH duhet të jetë më shumë se e fortë dhe e shkathët!

Përshëndetjet e mija për këtë temë
drini.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
Ju falenderoj te gjithve per pergjigjet (qe i respektoje). 
Per mendimin tim sistemi politik ka rol te madh, ne rastin e drejtesise ndryshe e shef drejtesine nje pluralist, ndryshe nje realist dhe ndryshe nje strukturalist, psh nje strukturalist do i thoshte Drinit (pa te keq) si mund te ket drejtesi ne nje vend ku pasuria ndahet ne menyre te pabarabarte ose si mund te kete drejtesi (psh.) ne Izrael kur ky shtet shtyp te drejtat e Palestinezve etj.
falemiNDERit

----------


## drini_në_TR

vërtetë, e morra parasysh se ka Drejtësi, por edhe drejtësi! Të drejtë ke Khalid, por besoj se e kuptove që e kisha fjalën për drejtësinë e vërtetë. Strukturimi është edhe shkolla që ka për bazë pronën, apo jo? Nëse po unë jam për të! Unë jam për atë sistem që të jep lirinë për të pasur të drejtat e:.

-pronës
-gjuhës
-arsimit
-gjykimit (hapje/ndjekje çështjesh penale)
-lëvizjes 

... dhe tjetër s'më vjen më në mëdje, por e kupton për çfarë e kam fjalën. 

Shumë Përshëndetje
Ju Falem Nderit (në Arbërisht)
drini.

----------


## rudo

une mendoj qeteori te tilla si Critical theory and Postmodernism  e paraqisin maredheniet nderkombetare shume me prane realitetit.    Realismi dhe liberalismi qendroje ne dy skajet dhe jane me shume nje pikepamje e botes perendimore. per shume nga keto autore eksiston vetem "the west"

megjithese se fundi neo-realismi dhe neo-realismi jane afruar shume me njeri tjetrin dhe mendoj qe ne te dyja ka dicka te vertete.   
me pelqeu menyra se si Keohane ne librin e tij "power and Interdependce"  quan menyren e zhvillimit te madherenieve nderkombetare si koplekse ..quote dhe ai perdor termin "complex interdependence".
le te mearrin luften actuale ne iraq.  mendoj qe eventet e fundit do te kene nje impact te thelle ne kete dy shkolla dhe ndoshta vecanerisht ne ate liberale. mund te shihet si nje triumf i neorealismit apo "structural realism" sic e quan babi i neo-realismit Kenneth Walt.
megjithate nje neo-liberal do argumentonte qe keto gjera jane complexe dhe se pas luftes ne IRAQ qendrojne interesat ekonomike, intersat ekompanive te medha boterore si shell, exxon etc........

anyway shpresoj ta vazhdojme diskutimin ne ditet e ardhshme ..
gjithe te mirat

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje
 Fillimisht me behet qejfi qe deri tani tema po perballohet ne menyre objektive (e jo ne menrye fanatike sic ndodh shpesh).

 Eshte e vertet qe Realismi eshte "shkolla" me e fort ne kete moment dhe shpjegimet e saj jane bere politike e shume shteteve si psh. SHBA, por realizmi nuk jep shume pergjigje ne tema ekonomike dhe i thot nje shteti qe duhet me force te te rregulloje ekonomine prandaj kemi luftra (mendimi im). 
 Saper pronat, une besoje se cdo njeri mund te ket shtepine e vet , dyqanin, makinen etj. pojam kundra mendimit se nje njeri mund te ket mijera hektare pronesi (kush ja dha ati kete te drejte ?) ose nje firme te ket nen kontroll gjithe naften ose metalet te cilat (sipas meje) i perkasin kombeve dhe shtetve se fundja fundit nafta i ka kanalet gjitheandej (dhe poshte shpise time etj,). Ne angli shteti i ndaloi nje universiteti te bente kerkime mbi nje qelize qe demtohej kollaj nga kanceri me pretekstin se te drejtat per analizimin e kesaj qelize i ka nje firme e caktuar, per mua kjo eshte cmenduri dmth. per qelizen qe mund te ndodhet mbi trupin tim te ket te drejta nje firme e caktuar (qe do mijera lek) dhe une nuk mundem te drejtohem te mjeku qe dua. Dhe fund, per te gjitha keto besoje se e ka fajin Pluralizmi i tepert.
 (Per mua sitemi me i mir sot eshte ai i frances ku njerezit kane te drejtat e pronesise dhe shitje-blerjes por industria e rende i perket vetem shtetit)falemiNDERit

----------


## olsen

une si perkas asnje shkolle ,pasi nuk kam qene asnjehere ne shkolle.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Teme shume interesante,gjynah qe paska perfunduar ne zonen e vdekur...

#Realismi, pak a shume thote:
Fenomenet nderkombetare varen vetem nga politika e shteteve, vetem shtetet kane mundesine t'i zgji'dhin ato. Lidhjet midis shteteve jane gjithmone konkurente, gjithmone shtetet e medha mundohen te mbikqyrin shtetet e vogela. Shtetet e vogela per t'i shpetuar "skllaverise" duhet te bejne aleance me shtete te tjera. Shtetet per te realizuar qellimet e tyre duhet te armatosen dhe nuk duhet te pranojne kercenimet e shteteteve te tjera. Drejtesia nderkombetare nuk e ekziston , ajo qe ekziston eshte "drejtesi e me te fortit".


Jam i kesaj shkolle pa asnje dyshim...Shteti per mendimin tim ka per qellim paresor politiken e jashtme..Politika e brendshme duhet te sistemohet,nepermjet sistemit moral dhe Fese qe mbron parimet morale...Fe e nje populli,jo fe monoteiste nderkombetare....

Gjithcka duhet te kete per qellim prezantimin jashte te nje subjekti shume te forte e homogjen qe kujdeset per ekonomine e tij ne raste krizash duke rrembyer nga jashte....

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

*pojam kundra mendimit se nje njeri mund te ket mijera hektare pronesi (kush ja dha ati kete te drejte ?)*

Puna e te pareve te tij...Nese dikush eshte i zoti,fiton shume,nese femija eshte i zoti ja 5 fishon,brezi tjeter serisht 5 fishim arrihen mijera hektare toke...

Cuditem ne fakt qe qenke filokomunist....

----------


## Korcar-L1

Per veten time, mund te them se i perkas rymes liberaliste. vetem nje ekonomi e zhvilluar dhe nje nje vend demokrat (jo gjysem demokrat sic jemi ne), largon mendjen e njerzve nga luftrat (civile dhe ato ndershteterore),
Ekonomisti francez Fredric Bastiut, thote: " Nqs mallrat (prodhime) nuk kalojne kufijte e nje shteti, ateher eshte e sigurt qe kemba e ushtarit do ta beje"

Realizmi , ne kete aspekt, vetem sa shton makthin e nje lufte, realizmi shkon me idene e urrejtjes dhe me ate te presionit e te frikes dhe ne rastin pushtet-popull por dhe ne planin ndershteteror.

----------


## Sa Kot

Une i perkas shkolles magjike, ku une manipuloj gjithcka sipas deshires time ne menyre qe gjerat te rrjedhin ujshem dhe pa eksese.

Njerezit jane te detyruar te bejne ate qe i them une sepse une kam fuqi hipnotizuese. Po s'deshen me sy hapur, do e bejne me sy mbyllur.

Leqe, po te beja magji une, s'do kisha nevoje per njerez te benin dicka per mua.

Nga opsionet e dhena...jam me te dytin, pluralismi. Ekonomia gjithmone ndryshon gjithcka, as qe diskutohet ai muhabet.

----------

